# Dakota Decoys



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree with you on the lighting. I was at gander mtn today and they look alot brighter in the store.The paint seems to hold up good, I also keep them in a twelve slot bag. I ran them mixed with g&h and like the dakotas better well see if they hold up as long.


----------

